# [Online] - Expedition to Castle Ravenloft



## WeaveWarden (Oct 12, 2006)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is an advertisement for an online game over at Myth-Weavers.com.  If you're interested in what you see, check out the main recruitment thread for the game.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*System Being Used:* D&D 3.5
*Game Name:* Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
*Location:* The Application and Information Thread
*Date Recruitment Will End:* October 18, 2006

_I am the Ancient, I am the Land. My beginnings are lost in the darkness of the past. I was the warrior, I was good and just. I thundered across the land like the wrath of a just god, but the war years and the killing years wore down my soul as the wind wears stone into sand.

All goodness slipped from my life; I found my youth and strength gone, and all I had left was death. My army settled in the valley of Barovia and took power over the people in the name of Karrn the Conqueror, but we had none of Karrn's charisma or vitality.

I called for my family, long unseated from their ancient thrones, and brought here to settle in the castle Ravenloft. They came with a younger brother of mine, Sergei. He was handsome and youthful. I hated him for both.

From the families of the valley, one spirit shone above all others. A rare beauty, who was called "perfection", "joy", and "treasure." Her name was Tatyana, and I longed for her to be mine.

I loved her with all of my heart. I loved her for her youth. I loved her for her joy. But she spurned me! "Old One" was my name to her- "elder" and "brother" also. Her heart went to Sergei. They were betrothed. The date was set.

With words she called me "brother," but when I looked into her eyes they reflected another name- "death." It was the death of the aged that she saw in me. She loved her youth and enjoyed it. But I had squandered mine.

The death she saw in me turned her from me. And so I came to hate death, my death. My hate is very strong; I would not be called "death" so soon.

I made a pact with death, a pact of blood. On the day of the wedding, I killed Sergei, my brother. My pact was sealed with his blood.

I found Tatyana weeping in the garden east of the chapel. She fled from me. She would not let me explain, and a great anger swelled within me. She had to understand the pact I made for her. I pursued her. Finally, in despair, she flung herself from the walls of Ravenloft; and I watched everything I ever wanted fall from my grasp forever.

It was a thousand feet through the mists. No trace of her was ever found. Not even I know her final fate.

Arrows from the castle guards pierced me to my soul, but I did not die. Nor did I live. I became undead, forever.

I have studied much since then. "Vampyr" is my new name. I still lust for life and youth, and I cusre the living that took them from me. Even the sun is against me. It is the sun and light I fear the most. But little else can harm me now. Even a stake through my heart does not kill me, though it holds from movement. But the sword, that cursed sword that Sergei brought! I must dispose of that awful tool! I fear and hate it as much as the sun.

I have learned much, too, about this land of Barovia. Ancient are its ways, ancient beyond the knowledge of the simple folk of the valley. Ancient before Dhakaan rose and Vvaarak taught the first of his Orcs. Ancient even when the Dragons warred upon the Demon Lords of Old. I have walked the ancient ways, secret roads linking three fanes of might, and thus I have become the Land.

Three ancient saints dwelt in this valley long before my coming, and three hidden fanes still give tribute to their memories. I visited the Swamp Fane, the Forest Fane and the Mountain Fane, and claimed their power for my own. Thus I solidified my grasp on this dim shadow of life.

I made the fanes my own, and I have become the Land. Also I made the fane-servants my own, and they now serve me as once they served the saints of the fanes.

I have often hunted for Tatyana. I have even felt her within my grasp, but she escapes. She taunts me! She taunts me! What will it take to bend her love to me?

I now reside far below Ravenloft. I live among the dead and sleep beneath the very stones fo this hollow castle of despair. I shall seal shut the walls of the of stairs that none may disturb me..._

*Game Type and Setting* 
D&D 3.5. Set in Eberron, although only a source from which characters originate as the story arc will take place completely within the valley of Barovia (in eastern Karrnath)

*Game Master(s) *
Ezzmylion. I would like to mention that if one or two people are interested being assistant DMs please PM me. You will need access to the new Ravenloft module and Heroes of Horror to be eligible.

*Game Explanation* 
This game will follow the mini-campaign laid out in the new Expedition to Castle Ravenloft module. It will have a dark, gothic and gritty feel.

*Application Process* 
I'd like a quick breakdown of Race, Class, Gender and a quick Physical Description. A snippet of in-game text (no more than 3 paragraphs) as a background as well.

*Character Creation*
32-pt buy or 4d6 drop the lowest rolled abilities. You can only choose one or the other and must stick with your original choice. ECL is 6 with standard starting gold/equipment per for that level. It is Eberron, so Monstrous races are fine within reason. No evil characters or chaotic neutrals, please.

*Acceptable Source Material*
All Core and Eberron WotC sources are acceptable. Keep in mind as you think out your characters that there will only be five slots available in this game. Four archetypal slots, 1 Warrior-type, 1 Arcane-type, 1 Divine-type, 1 Skilled-type and 1 Open slot (can be anything and will be picked based purely on background and concept).

*Deadlines, etc.*
Application will be open for 1 week, starting today (last day 10/18/2006). Please add which archetype to the title of your app post (and if everyone chooses Open, I'll drop the Open spot and just do the four archetypes). Please don't feel like you must pick only from the PHB, all base classes from all 3.5E sources are fine and multi-classing is fine, as long as the character can fill the necessary role (a Duskblade is fine for the warrior, with proper feats) and obviously the Artificer could theoretically fill a few different archetypes. That's all...thanks in advance! Let's get it on!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Haven't heard of Myth-Weavers before?  Simply put, it's a site for playing RPGs online using forum-posting with help from specialized gaming tools like built-in dice-rolling, digital character sheets, and advanced Game Master capabilities.  Go here to learn more, browse through the full list of currently-recruiting games, or just hang out with an open-doored game-centered community.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

